# rsync question



## ggf (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello, my question on rsync is this:

On serverA I want to mirror the dirs
/var/lib/mysql
/usr/local/www
To serverB and have the dirs
/var/lib/mysql
/usr/local/www on serverB

Both dirs have diff owner and permissions.
I understand I can copy using rsync keeping perm and everything intact.
If I run rsync --daemon on serverA do I need to login from serverB to 
ServerA as root or will ther be a permissions issue if I login as a none priv user?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs
Thread moved.


----------



## artcurmudgeon (Jan 14, 2010)

My work around for that was to use an nfs share and then rsync to the share, made things very simple and streamlined the entire process.


----------



## bjs (Jan 14, 2010)

I also used the nfs share solution as well but there is also a way to use scp to move the files without having to mount a nfs share... I've never been able to get it to work for me, but then again, I didn't spend to much time trying either....


----------



## ggf (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the input. i will give that a whirl.


----------

